# V.I. Members on MySpace.com



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello all!

If you have MySpace page, please reply with it here - I will compile a list in this message. If you use a nickname on V.I. please add your real name as well.

Thanks!


Thomas Bryla - http://www.myspace.com/thomasbryla (www.myspace.com/thomasbryla)
Paul Thomson (Synesthesia) - http://www.myspace.com/paulthomsonpianosolos (www.myspace.com/paulthomsonpianosolos)
Herman Witkam - http://www.myspace.com/hermanwitkam (www.myspace.com/hermanwitkam)
Peter Emanuel Roos - http://www.myspace.com/peteremanuelroos (www.myspace.com/PeterEmanuelRoos)
Luca Thomas d'Agiout - www.myspace.com/lucathomas (synths and stuff)
Luca Thomas d'Agiout - www.myspace.com/archisounds (orchestral)
Aaron Dirk - www.myspace.com/AaronDirk
Richie Bee (Misterbee) - www.myspace.com/richienfld
Brian Ralston - www.myspace.com/brianralston
Boris Nonte (Toxeen) - www.myspace.com/toxeen
François Jolin (Elfen) - http://www.myspace.com/eonsounds (www.myspace.com/eonsounds)
Ashif "Ash" Hakik (KingIdiot) - http://www.myspace.com/bxdash (www.myspace.com/bxdash), www.myspace.com/thedbo, www.myspace.com/brokenbydefault
Ian Livingstone - www.myspace.com/ianlivingstone
Anil Kamath - www.myspace.com/anilkamath
Chocotrax - http://www.myspace.com/chocothrax (www.myspace.com/chocothrax) <-- Not correct, Choco?
Alex Pfeffer (Waywyn) - http://www.myspace.com/cellarroom (www.myspace.com/cellarroom)
Michael Jorns (michel) - www.myspace.com/mijor
Dan Powers - www.myspace.com/danielpowers2
Franz Pusch - www.myspace.com/franzpusch


----------



## JonFairhurst (Apr 9, 2007)

A few weeks ago my son put up a garish (aren't they all?) MySpace page for our Weekly Web Video company. 853 friends and growing...

http://myspace.com/p3pictures


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Peter
You have a new friend in MySpace:

http://www.myspace.com/Lui_Ma

I shall take a look at your works

Regards
Luis


----------



## james hansson (Apr 20, 2007)

james hansson http://www.myspace.com/jameshanssonsoundtrax


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 25, 2007)

Wes Antczak (Sequent 7) www.myspace.com/sequent7

Not orchestral or composer-ey per se (at least not at the moment), but there it is anyway in case anyone is interested.


----------



## spoon (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/marcokrestan (www.myspace.com/marcokrestan)


----------



## alanb (May 10, 2007)

http://myspace.com/arsperspicuus

This will eventually be integrated with my (also-fledgling) website...

.


----------



## VonRichter (May 10, 2007)

myspace.com/richtervon


----------



## Kecinzer (May 12, 2007)

Hans Adamson @ April 1st said:


> Don't have an own myspace page yet, but I mixed two songs for my sister's and her fiance's country band. Let me know if you have any comments about the mixes of the songs: "Brakemen on the Memphis Train" and "Why did I Stray".
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =151065305



Very, very, very good!!! o-[][]-o =o o-[][]-o


----------



## Kaatza_Music (May 20, 2007)

I have a space on MySpace:

http://www.myspace.com/portelance there I am know as "Leon & The Mad."

Here on the Forum, I am "Kaatza Music" or just "The Katz."


----------



## groove (May 21, 2007)

Hi Peter,

thank you for this great idea !

here is my MySpace link :

http://www.myspace.com/stephanelegouvellocom

i'm here known as "Groove" and my real name is Stephane Le Gouvello

cheers


----------



## Nick Harvey (May 21, 2007)

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/nickharveymusic

Nick


----------



## shadoe42 (Jul 10, 2007)

Not much but a couple tunes anyway

http://www.myspace.com/edmillermusic

Ed Miller - shadoe42 here on the forum


----------



## SteveDunster (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/stevedunster

Thanks

Steve


----------



## tangram (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/MatsOHansson


Thank you!

Mats O Hansson


----------



## Justus (Jul 28, 2007)

http://myspace.com/michaelrothermusic


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 12, 2007)

peter alexander

www.myspace.com/lacomposers


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 23, 2007)

Hehee guys!

I completely forgot to update the list - will do soon.

In the mean time, are you aware of the great (still small) community http://composersforum.ning.com ?

You can make a great personal page over there (blog, music, clips, etc).

Cheerio,

Peter


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay... I have been offline for quite a while - I will soon update the list!

Thanks for all your replies!

/\~O


----------



## FRNDLYFIRE MUSIC (Dec 10, 2007)

Niheim Mitchell 

http://www.myspace.com/composerni (www.myspace.com/composerni)


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 10, 2007)

Ray Kemp

http://www.myspace.com/rayinstirling (www.myspace.com/rayinstirling)


----------



## DrDr (Dec 11, 2007)

Dietmar Hess

www.myspace.com/dietmarhess


----------



## dlbest (Dec 21, 2007)

Doug Besterman
http://www.myspace.com/dougbesterman


----------



## Jaap (Feb 6, 2008)

Jaap Visser

http://www.myspace.com/jaapvisser


----------



## Alcoor76 (Apr 29, 2008)

FDL film music composer http://profileedit.myspace.com/index.cf ... 3f182c1dbf


----------



## Stefan K (Jul 12, 2008)

Stefan K: http://www.myspace.com/stefankus


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/colinomalleycomposer


----------



## nailujbus (Sep 10, 2008)

www.myspace.com/juliansound

Julian R.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 14, 2008)

www.myspace.com/forgingsoundsproductions


----------



## Krakatau (Sep 16, 2008)

www.myspace.com./perbuatan1883

*thank you...*


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 16, 2008)

I finally put up a myspace page; http://www.myspace.com/scottcairns

No music yet though, lol.

Reverb Nation is really cool, has better features than Myspace IMO.

http://www.reverbnation.com/


----------



## RMWSound (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/ryanfilmmusic

If only there was a way to get higher quality MP3's in their player. I would even be willing to pay.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/pzyclone

My personal Myspace page.
There are others with various music projects as well, but i dont moderate those myself.


----------



## shin (Jan 12, 2009)

Check out my Myspace here -> http://www.myspace.com/stephanhinz <-


----------



## Markus S (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/markusschmidtmusic


----------



## rishabh (Apr 16, 2009)

Rishabh Rajan

Recently did a guitar instrumental album with a creative commons license.
http://www.myspace.com/imakemusictoo

Thanks


----------



## vlado hudec (May 21, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/vladohudec


----------



## Robin (May 25, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/robinhoffmann (www.myspace.com/robinhoffmann)


----------



## Frédéric P (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/fredericpetit


----------



## Unison (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Peter, how's it going?

Thought, I'd post mine as well

http://www.myspace.com/nicklasschmidt


----------



## Arturas (Oct 25, 2009)

Arturas Saskinas

http://www.myspace.com/arturassaskinas (www.myspace.com/arturassaskinas)

Film Music, Classical, Orchestral


----------



## Arturas (Oct 25, 2009)

Arturas Saskinas

http://www.myspace.com/arturassaskinas (www.myspace.com/arturassaskinas)

Film Scores, Classical, Orchestral


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 12, 2009)

Hagai Davidoff
www.myspace.com/hagaidavidoff


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/soaringmusicproductions


----------



## AndreasKrebs (Jan 1, 2010)

Andreas Krebs - http://www.myspace.com/andreaskrebsde

Andreas


----------



## Studio E (Jan 4, 2010)

My real name is Eric Watkins. I have two myspace accounts. One for me the composer, and one for my recording studio, "Studio E".

www.myspace.com/composerwatkins

and

www.myspace.com/studioee

Thanks


----------



## PasiP (Mar 9, 2010)

Pasi Pitkänen http://www.myspace.com/pasipitkanen


----------



## bessinnox (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/bessinnox


----------



## Harzmusic (Apr 21, 2010)

www.myspace.com/steffenbrinkmann 
Steffen Brinkmann


----------



## Ed (Jun 4, 2010)

Why do people still use Myspace? Its so early 2000


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 11, 2010)

Simon Stockhausen (Sampleconstruct)
http://www.myspace.com/stockhausensimon


----------



## baronesbc (Jun 21, 2010)

Enrico Melis - www.myspace.com/enricomelis


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 4, 2010)

www.myspace.com/twinsinmind

is my ambient project Twinsinmind


For my more orchestral work for scoring, i will make a myspace later


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is mine...

www.myspace.com/tear

Does anyone have more than 22,000 friends?


----------

